
Help HN: Can't login to Google account despite knowing password - hullaboo
So I created a Google account on some specific date some years ago. As part of the cleanup, I want to permanently delete it. There&#x27;s nothing much but the way Google&#x27;s algorithm are behaving, I now want it to be deleted.<p>Here&#x27;s the ordeal -<p>1. I know the password, never changed. But can&#x27;t sign in because Google&#x27;s detecting new WiFi.<p>2. I had connected one mobile number to it, but no longer has access to it, neither can&#x27;t remember the phone number.<p>3. I know the account creation date, month and year.<p>4. The account username is myname@personaldomain.com and I have access to this email id.<p>Now when I enter my usual password, Google says, verify it with your phone number. Options are text and call with a 6-digit code. Only last 2 digits of the mobile number are displayed. I selected &quot;more options&quot;.<p>Asks me, account creation month and year, and I told it.<p>Then asks me, the recovery email id, I told it. And it sends a 6-digit code to the recovery email id. I copy-pasted it, and this is what Google says -<p>&quot;Thanks for verifying your email.
Google couldn&#x27;t verify that myname@personaldomain.com belongs to you.&quot;<p>And I&#x27;m out of options again. I again tried the whole process by manually typing the code, but same response.<p>Is there any other way?
======
csoszig
I'm interested in a solution too.

I have a similar issue but there's no mobile number associated only the
security question with a random characters answer that I don't remember. I
also have a recovery/secondary email, where I get the code but entering it
results in the same message: "Thanks for verifying your email. Google couldn't
verify that myname@gmail.com belongs to you."

